# Lost black cat with white paws



## Willicats (May 24, 2013)

Cat not seen since morning of 24th in Preston on stour nr strat on Avon could be locked in? Pls check sheds etc, v small with short tail!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi.

I do hope that you find your lost cat.

Have you contacted local vets and rescues? Leave a written description/photo for them to display. Also put a poster in local shops and pet shops.

Might be worth doing a local leaflet drop too, so neighbours can check sheds, etc.

Ane one near schools, or other places where local people go.


----------



## Christian32 (Mar 28, 2013)

I do wish that you discover your missing cat. Have you approached regional investigates and rescues? Keep an itemized description/photo for them to show. Also put a poster in regional stores and pet stores.

View more


----------



## Jackdown1990 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this, i don't know what i would do if i lost my Rex :crying::crying::crying:. I really hope you find it.


----------



## Jamesfredette (Aug 14, 2013)

thats heartbreaking news to see, i hope that you find your cat very soon...


----------

